# L-Glutamine and Enzymes



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello IBSers,I had some advice from a vitamin specialist that the vit L-Glutmine helps to repair and renew the intestinal tract lining. She said that she has IBS-D and it helps her. What I am confused about is that I didn't think IBS did any damage to the intestinal tract lining. If it did wouldn't this show up on my colonoscopy? Confused. This vitamin is included in a lot of IBS vitamin kits as well. Anyone heard anything positive about it or negative? Also, this women said that before she eats a fatty meal she pops and enzyme before and after eating and she is fine. If it was that easy wouldn't we all be doing it? It frustrates me to no end when something works so well for someone but not for others. I am happy, really happy for those who find out what works but I just wish all of us could take one pill so we can be normal. I am getting really tired of telling everyone why I cannot eat or drink certain foods. HELP!!!!Thanks for listening to me vent!!


----------



## Moonbeem (Oct 26, 2003)

Barcelona,I have/had IBS D for two periods now, 6 month run and 1 month run, and now am coping with GERD. The only thing that helped IBS D for me was alternative supplements, like DGL - you take before every meal I use the brand Enzymatic Therapies avail in vitamin shoppe, also L-Glutamine support the mucus lining of the intesine and I take that, enzymes after a meal, (DGL contains enzymes - taken 20 mins prior to meals). These will not work overnight but you may see a difference after about 2-3 weeks, maybe sooner or later. I am a firm believer in solving the problem instead of just medicating it with drugs that can be harmful, and currently am working on my GERD problem. If i took these supplements all along I probably wouldn't have it, but after the symptoms go away I get lazy. Enzymes are key also to take after every meal.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

My GI #4 recommended I take 2 digestive enzymes immediately before my meals and 1 after. Worked for me. I only take 2 before my main meal now.I also take a probiotic (acidophilus), calcium (with magnesium, Vit D3, other minerals) and amulti-vit (not with too much Vit C - anything over 500 mgs a day can give me d.)...and fish oils and Vit K to help my calcium get to my bones, and Melatonin (3 mgs) at night.I have Crohn's but no d.. no pain, no bleeding.I credit the above for helping to keep me feeling good, which I do, but I also credit an elimination diet I devised for myself as key. I wrote down everything I ate for 10 days - everything that went in my mouth, not just foods, but condiments, what's in the sauces, drinks, etc. I wrote down my body's reactions every day. Then, I made a Yes, a No and a Maybe list of foods and drinks I could and could not eat, and stayed away from the No and Maybe lists. I fine-tuned this over the next 6 months and then some. Gradually I fed in my Maybe foods and drinks to test if I could tolerate them, and I still - after over 4 years - stay away from my no-no foods and drinks, which I consider my enemies, out to do me harm.I love my food, and there's still plenty of good stuff to enjoy...O


----------

